# Spider-Man: No Way Home: Teaser-Trailer macht Fan-Träume wahr - Das MCU-Multiversum kommt!



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Teaser-Trailer macht Fan-Träume wahr - Das MCU-Multiversum kommt!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Teaser-Trailer macht Fan-Träume wahr - Das MCU-Multiversum kommt!*


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. August 2021)

Bin richtig gehypt. Könnte ein richtig geiler Film werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Schade, ich hatte den Spiderman Animationsfilm am Wochenende auf Pro7 verpasst.
Mal gucken ob den auf Prime gibt. Der soll ja ganz gut sein.
Auf den neuen Realfilm freue ich mich natürlich auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. August 2021)

Die Filme mit Tobey Maguire hatten richtig Stil.

Alles, was danach kam, wirkte aufgewärmt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Filme mit Tobey Maguire hatten richtig Stil.


Die finde ich bisher auch am besten.


----------



## Homerclon (26. August 2021)

Schon vor diesem Teaser-Trailer wurde offiziell verraten dass das MCU-Multiversum kommt.
Wer sich auf die Filme schon mal einstimmen möchte, der sollte auf DisneyPlus die MCU-Serie ...


Spoiler



Loki


 ansehen. Deren Handlung ist dazwischen angesiedelt.


Die Spiderman-Filme mit Maguire hatten mir auch am besten gefallen. Die mit Tom Holland fand ich aber auch recht gut, besser als die mit Garfield - nicht der Kater.


----------



## Godslayer666 (26. August 2021)

Teil I und II mit Tobey Maguire waren ja noch ganz gut bis ordentlich, aber der 3. Teil war einfach nur für die Tonne (Lore technisch gesehen).


----------



## Turoc (26. August 2021)

Grafisch sehr Ansprechend, wann soll es raus kommen ?


----------

